# Leaving the Puritanboard...For Now



## SolamVeritatem (Aug 4, 2015)

Good Evening Everyone.

I'm not sure how many would miss my presence, or if this message is even posted in the correct forum, but I just thought I would send a note to say that I am officially leaving the Puritanboard for a while. I say for a while, because perhaps sometime in the future I will return and once again interact on this fine forum with you. I do not, however, anticipate that it will be anytime soon. 

My time on this board has been a real blessing, and I do not want anyone to think that I am no longer Reformed, confessional or Presbyterian. Far from it. I am more certain now than ever that I will hold those convictions until I cease from this life (and beyond). The knowledge and spiritual wisdom gained from this board and the interactions have served as one of the catalysts, by God's grace, that has solidified my current theological position. So I just want to say thanks to everyone who is a member and regular poster on this site. 

There are reasons for my departure, which I won't go into right now in a public fashion, but if anyone would like to converse offline, or if you happen to be in my area (or I'm in yours), and you'd like to fellowship do coffee/lunch/dinner/beer or whatever, please feel free to PM me your contact information as long as my account is active and not cancelled in any way. I will certainly stop in every now and again and check both my PMs and the discussions, but it will not be very often so I will get back to you as soon as I can. In the event that my account does go inactive or I just don't get your PM for some reason, the name and location of the church at which I worship is in my signature, and the elders or staff there should be able to get a hold of me. Their website is http://cityofhopechurch.net/

I pray God's blessings upon all of you, and leave you a very familiar benediction:

"The Lord bless you and keep you;the Lord make his face to shine upon you and be gracious to you; the Lord lift up his countenance upon you and give you peace." (Numbers 6:24-26, ESV)

Grace and Peace Till We Meet Again, 

Craig J. Carlton


----------



## py3ak (Aug 4, 2015)

Blessings to you, Craig!


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 4, 2015)

Yes, blessings, Craig. God willing we indeed will meet.


----------



## psycheives (Aug 5, 2015)

Awww... will miss you brother!  Hope you are well and please know we DO remember you and appreciate you!!!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 5, 2015)

Bye!


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 5, 2015)

God bless you on your journey.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Aug 5, 2015)

Be safe and return again soon!


----------

